# IntelliJ - Zu application.properties springen



## krgewb (12. Jul 2021)

Bei meinem alten Projekt kann ich zu einem Property wechseln, indem ich mit gedrückt gehaltener STRG-Taste mit der Maus draufklicke. In der application.properties geht das auch. Es erscheint eine Auflistung mit den Stellen, wo die Property verwendet wird. In meinem neuen Projekt funktioniert das komischerweise nicht.

Was mir auch auffällt: Im alten Projekt wird ein Haken bei "application.properties" angezeigt.


----------



## krgewb (25. Jul 2021)

Danke fürs Verschieben. Ich hatte vergessen, dass es einen Bereich für "Eclipse, IntelliJ IDEA, BlueJ & mehr" gibt.


----------

